# New CZ owner



## Dougsboy (Mar 20, 2009)

Picked up my new 97b this afternoon. This thing is large and in charge. Can't wait to get to the range.


----------



## J D (Apr 28, 2009)

Congrats ! I know you're gonna love it...Still can't get over how awesome these CZs' truly are !


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

congratulations..some pictures would be appreciated.


----------



## Dougsboy (Mar 20, 2009)

jimmy said:


> congratulations..some pictures would be appreciated.


Will do my best to get some up tomorrow. Right now I just want to hold it for a while.


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

Great selection! I also look forward to your observations and pics.


----------

